# Progesterone Pessary Dose Freak Out



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi ladies
I'm on 4th attempt of IVF 1 fresh and 3 frozen, I always bleed before OTD and have a niggle that it could be not enough progesterone (could be wrong). I have always had 400mg Cyclogest twice a day=800mg, my clinic have changed over to 200mg Utrogestan Vaginal 3 times a day=600mg as they are better. BUT thats less progesterone, it doesnt make sense and especially since I was worried when it was 800mg and have always bled too early with that. Does anyone know why Utrogestan is supposed to be better?? What are peoples thoughts and experiences with this
Thanx ladies ur always so helpful!
xxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would get your progesterone tested if you are worried. It doesn't cost much id you have to do it privately and it may give you peace of mind. I always bled before test day until I had progesterone in oil injections in addition to utrogestan. It is not a pleasant injection but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi flower,  

I was tested in a mock cycle and my progesterone was low, even though I was on 400mg pessaries.  For my real cycle I also had progesterone injections, and I truelu believe they made the difference for me.  I'm now 19 weeks pregnant.  I really think this should be tested for you. X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I bled 9days after ec n really think pessaries were problem really hopin they will let me hav injections nx time. Wen I spoke to nurse she said she doubts it was cos of pessaries but I'm convinced it was x


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi sorry jump in but just had myec yesterdayand asked tobe given the injections as pessaries didn't seem to be enough. however whereas on the last cycle I had 3 x 400mg pessaries am now on 1ce a daygestone 50mg. would seem like a lower dose. is this what you ladies were given? also another thing was I was on tetracycline (not sure that's how you spell it butit stops blood clotting) whereas this time been told I don't need it? did any of you have this?


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi

Sorry no advice for flower 11

Reading the thread has made me wonder a couple of things

Where do you go to get your progesterone levels tested?
I can't imagine a GP surgery allowing this request
Is there anywhere people can go for blood tests at our own request? Happy to pay

I am 48 hours post my 5 day transfer and wondered if I should increase my pessaries from 2 a day to 3 for a couple of days 
would this help
Any advice ladies please
Diva x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Diva

Your clinic should be able to arrange a progesterone test for you.

I've always had problems with bleeding before OTD and managed to get to OTD on my last cycle for the first time - sadly it was a chemical pregnancy.  However, it took a lot of progesterone - 100mg of Gestone (2 vials) daily, 200mg Utrogestan three times a day and an HCG every 5 days during the 2ww.  The HCG encourages your body to produce its own progesterone.  I'm still not convinced low progesterone was responsible for all my failed cycles but to get to OTD is a major step forward. 

Most clinics, including NHS, are happy to prescribe Gestone and my NHS clinic also gave me the HCG - apparently it's what they used to do! Gestone isn't very nice but it's not too bad once you get the hang of it.

Hope that helps.

Sara. xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hope u have better luck nx time Sara! I ha done hcg injection at 6dp ec  ur that didnt stop my bleed 3 days later so think I def need gestone x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Sarapg
Thank you for your lovely message
I hope things go better for you soon 

My clinic is pretty far away and I feel a bit over the top asking them

I think I'd rather get bloods done and monitor mt progesterone levels along with HCG if I get pregnant for my own peace of mind

Does anyone know of places that do blood tests without a ton of questions 

Thanks 
Diva x


----------



## Hoochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi I had progesterone test privately I just googled private blood tests and you should get a local clinic  mine was pall mall medical in manchester - they tested estridol and progesteron. I was with a clinic abroad but they think you should test 3 times to check levels x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I tested at a private scanning and midwife clinic, MUMS in Solihull. It cost £60 for progesterone and the same for hcg with same day results if you did it before 10am. You don't need to justify why you are testing to a private clinic.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've  got my review tomor n I really want gestone after vv early bleeding but really worried they will fob me off. Can I say I will pay for it if they don't let me hav it?? X


----------

